# How to silence the irritating camera click noises on the Samsung SII smartphone



## editor (Dec 16, 2011)

I know Onket wanted to know this and it drove me up the wall before I managed to sort it out.

Here's an article explaining how it was done. I hope some of you find it useful.
http://www.wirefresh.com/how-to-def...oying-samsung-galaxy-s2-camera-shutter-noise/


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 17, 2011)

Cheers, been looking to sort this


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 19, 2011)

Loving the creative use of "we!"


----------



## Dandred (Dec 19, 2011)

They have to have that sound in Korea because so many people were trying to take up-skirt pictures of girls on the buses and subways.........In Korea every phone you can but that takes pictures has to have a noise of some kind when you take a pic.

Just a reason fore why the annoying sound is there.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 19, 2011)

Dandred said:


> They have to have that sound in Korea because so many people were trying to take up-skirt pictures of girls on the buses and subways.........In Korea every phone you can but that takes pictures has to have a noise of some kind when you take a pic.
> 
> Just a reason fore why the annoying sound is there.


We suggested that, on the site


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Loving the creative use of "we!"


I consulted widely.


----------



## Onket (Dec 20, 2011)

editor said:


> I know Onket wanted to know this and it drove me up the wall before I managed to sort it out.
> 
> Here's an article explaining how it was done. I hope some of you find it useful.
> http://www.wirefresh.com/how-to-def...oying-samsung-galaxy-s2-camera-shutter-noise/



Blocked! 

Cheers for this, ed. I'll have a look when I'm at home.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 20, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Loving the creative use of "we!"



I don't get why all tech blogs do this. Is it to make them seem bigger?

I think the editor should start a new trend and start using "one"


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2011)

Onket said:


> Blocked!
> 
> Cheers for this, ed. I'll have a look when I'm at home.


That's really frustrating. I've no idea why it should be blocked all (which mobile network are you on?).

Be warned that it's a bit of a fiddly process as the app is way to techie than it needs to be - but it's worth it!


----------



## pianissimo (Dec 20, 2011)

So... buy an app for £3.99?
I'd rather turn the phone to silent to solve the problem.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 20, 2011)

editor said:


> That's really frustrating. I've no idea why it should be blocked all (which mobile network are you on?).
> 
> Be warned that it's a bit of a fiddly process as the app is way to techie than it needs to be - but it's worth it!


Can we look forwards to an 'up skirt around South London' thread soon then?


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> So... buy an app for £3.99?
> I'd rather turn the phone to silent to solve the problem.


That doesn't work. As has been explained.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2011)

Editor - you pervert!


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Editor - you pervert!



I've managed to find a way to stop my night vision goggles from humming.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Can we look forwards to an 'up skirt around South London' thread soon then?


I'll take a pic of my crack now if you like. £10 a look.


----------



## pianissimo (Dec 20, 2011)

editor said:


> That doesn't work. As has been explained.


It does work on my gs2. It always does.
Strange.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> It does work on my gs2. It always does.
> Strange.


Your S2 camera is totally silent in operation? Consider yourself very lucky.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 20, 2011)

editor said:


> I'll take a pic of my crack now if you like. £10 a look.


We're still waiting, I'm sure we can all scrape up a tenner between us.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> We're still waiting, I'm sure we can all scrape up a tenner between us.


It's a tenner *per cheek*.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 20, 2011)

Has anyone suggested punching out the photographer?


----------



## scifisam (Dec 20, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> It does work on my gs2. It always does.
> Strange.



Doesn't on mine. I'll be getting this ap as soon as my money goes in the bank. Ta Ed.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2011)

two sheds said:


> Has anyone suggested punching out the photographer?


Why would you want to do that at a church or somewhere where fake digital camera noises would be a distraction?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 21, 2011)

Fair do's, just thought it might be the fastest way of silencing it. I can never find my way through camera menus.


----------



## pianissimo (Dec 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Your S2 camera is totally silent in operation? Consider yourself very lucky.





scifisam said:


> Doesn't on mine. I'll be getting this ap as soon as my money goes in the bank. Ta Ed.


That's odd.
Anyway, the model I have is GT-I9100, Android 2.3.4.  Don't know if that makes any difference.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 21, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> That's odd.
> Anyway, the model I have is GT-I9100, Android 2.3.4. Don't know if that makes any difference.



I've no idea what mine is - whatever's the most recent, since I haven't had it long. The camera noise is a well-known problem, so it's really surprising that you don't have it - lucky you!


----------



## pianissimo (Dec 21, 2011)

scifisam said:


> I've no idea what mine is - whatever's the most recent, since I haven't had it long. The camera noise is a well-known problem, so it's really surprising that you don't have it - lucky you!


I just turned the Ringer Volume down to nothing with the side button.  And it mutes the camera shutter sounds.  That's all.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 21, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> I just turned the Ringer Volume down to nothing with the side button. And it mutes the camera shutter sounds. That's all.



It doesn't on my phone. I'm pretty sure that, if turning the phone to silent was all it took for most people, then they'd be doing that rather than seeking out complicated fixes.


----------



## Onket (Dec 21, 2011)

scifisam said:


> It doesn't on my phone. I'm pretty sure that, if turning the phone to silent was all it took for most people, then they'd be doing that rather than seeking out complicated fixes.



This^

Ed- The site is blocked on my work computer, that's all I was sayign. I'll check it out when I am at home. Disappointing that I'll have to download an app and pay for it though. I'd managed to avoid that so far.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2011)

Onket said:


> Disappointing that I'll have to download an app and pay for it though. I'd managed to avoid that so far.


I don't mind paying small amounts of money to support developers and ensure there's no shortage of great apps available, but each to their own.


----------



## Onket (Dec 22, 2011)

I didn't buy a phone so that I would have to keep paying for it to do stuff it should already do in the first place. We've had this conversation.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2011)

When you buy a DVD player does it come with thousands of free DVDs? Did your computer come pre-populated with every program you'll ever need?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2011)

No, but if there was an option...


----------



## Onket (Dec 22, 2011)

editor said:


> When you buy a DVD player does it come with thousands of free DVDs? Did your computer come pre-populated with every program you'll ever need?



You want to do the whole conversation again?! Oddball.

I didn't buy a DVD player. I bought a phone with a camera built in.

Yawn.


----------



## Onket (Aug 28, 2012)

Is there a free way to do this yet?


----------



## Radar (Aug 29, 2012)

You rooted ?  Try this


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2012)

I have no idea what 'rooted' means.


----------

